# club vacances toutes saisons



## flyer54 (May 12, 2011)

I'm an RTU owner at club vacances toutes saisons. I received a letter explaining that they had run out of money to do upgrades, that as a result of the downgrade to silver, the value of an exchange was reduced. The letter then required payment for upgrades.

Has anyone else received similar letters. Perhaps someone who went through the club vacances bankruptcy in Magog can share some light on this slippery slope.


----------



## Hornet441 (May 13, 2011)

I was a loser on the Magog deal and never received anything (asking for money or otherwise). Everything I learned came from the good folks of TUG. Good luck with Toutes Saison.


----------



## Ironwood (May 13, 2011)

Hornet441...what has become of the Magog property.  Can't find it on the RCI listings anymore.  We stayed there in the late 80's and had a pleasant time....but that was years ago and times have changed!


----------



## Hornet441 (May 14, 2011)

They went bankrupt, closed up shop. All owners (RTU anyway) lost it. We enjoyed it too. Not sure what the property is now, condos? We learned our lesson though, no more Quebec Time Shares for us, bankrupcy laws are too easy for them.


----------



## julie233 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi -flyer54!  I am too an owner in Club Vacances Toutes Saisons... but we own every 2 years... so Even Years... can you tell me if you don't mind how much you were charged per year for the enhancements -we got the letter & I'm wondering if they are charging us the same as those for every year!! I questioned them & they claimed they were charging annual owners 30% more -why not double -weird... anyhow I'm not sure I believe them anyhow -it looked like a bulk letter... believe they are charging us $186.08 per year for 3 years... Also is this mandatory to pay???


----------

